# New Škoda superb estate



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Superb Estate offers best-in-class interior space
◾More emotive, expressive and dynamic style
◾Simply Clever: More space, more comfort, more safety, more connectivity, more eco-friendly and better driving dynamics
◾Available to order in June with first deliveries in September 2015









Mladá Boleslav, 26 May 2015 - ŠKODA is once again making its mark with the new ŠKODA Superb. Just months after the debut of the hatchback, comes the new ŠKODA Superb Estate. Based on innovative MQB technology, this attractive newcomer sets new standards in its segment in terms of space, comfort, safety and connectivity. The new ŠKODA Superb Estate has the largest interior space and luggage compartment in its classz. The total boot volume is nearly 2,000 litres. At the same time, the new and expressive ŠKODA design transforms the new-generation model into a stylish estate with dynamic elegance.








"With the new ŠKODA Superb Estate, we have further developed the existing strengths of the Superb and once again set a benchmark. With its expressive, dynamic design, we are emphasising and complimenting ŠKODA's expertise in the estate segment," said Dr Frank Welsch, ŠKODA Board Member for Technical Development. "The combination of aesthetics, top-of-the range technology and the highest practical benefits makes the new Superb Estate an outstanding vehicle within its segment. With the new flagship, we will attract new customers to our brand," said Welsch.








ŠKODA has offered an estate version of its top model, the ŠKODA Superb, since 2009. To date, ŠKODA has delivered more than 200,000 ŠKODA Superb Estate models to customers worldwide. This represents 35 per cent of all ŠKODA Superbs sold since 2009.

The new ŠKODA Superb Estate offers the best interior space in its segment. It is based on MQB technology, with a wheelbase that has been extended by 80mm to 2,841mm. The track width has increased to 1,584mm at the front and to 1,572mm at the rear. The result: even more interior space. In the latest model, driver and passenger have 39mm more elbow room than before. Headroom in the front is 995mm and 1,001mm in the rear - more than in any other model in the segment. Rear knee-room is 157mm - around twice as much as the next-best competitor. Elbow room in the rear has been increased by 70mm. The boot volume also sets a new benchmark: 660 litres, representing an increase of 27 litres compared to the previous model. When the back seats are folded down, the boot volume reaches an impressive 1,950 litres.

The design of the new ŠKODA Superb Estate makes a powerful statement. The design is more passionate, modern and emotionally charged than ever before.

The use of MQB technology also plays a central role when it comes to styling: the longer wheelbase, the shortened front overhang as well as the widened track provide balanced proportions and create the car's extremely dynamic and sporty impression. In combination with increased vehicle length, a long wheelbase, shortened front overhang, a sweeping roof line and a steeply angled rear window, the silhouette evolves as a stylistically confident, perfect entity. The front and rear are expressive and unmistakably ŠKODA.

The new ŠKODA Superb Estate comes with a veritable armada of new assistance systems for increased safety, eco-friendliness and comfort. Like the Superb hatchback, the new Superb Estate also features Dynamic Chassis Control (DCC). Thanks to the new EU6 engines, the latest edition is more powerful and at the same time up to 30 per cent more efficient than its predecessor. Connectivity reaches a new level of quality: the latest generation of infotainment systems automatically connects to all standard smartphones via SmartLink (MirrorLinkTM, Apple CarPlay and Android Auto technology). The optional high-speed internet connection turns the new Superb Estate into a ŠKODA hotspot on wheels.

In September, the new ŠKODA Superb Estate will make its motor show debut at the 66th International Motor Show (IAA) in Frankfurt, Germany. The new model will be launched into the first markets in the same month, while UK ŠKODA retailers will start taking orders from June.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks nice except the front end


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it. Was starting to take the saloon into consideration as a replacement to the present pre-facelift Mk2. This looks great.


----------

